# social welfare inspector



## bigeoin (16 Oct 2012)

Does anyone know exactly what an inspector can and cannot request from you? All I can find on-line is that they can ask for anything relevant to your claim. I don't see how my car insurance policy or NCT cert is in any way relevant because I'm pretty sure they are not going to give diesel money?


----------



## surfineddie (16 Oct 2012)

Can see how that might irk you. That said its hardly very personal. Unless he's being creepy Iwould just cooperate. What harm otherwise?


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2012)

I'm lost, have social welfare asked you for your car insurance cert and your NCT?


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Oct 2012)

I assume that the OP is alluding to the article in to day's Indo re major shake up in SP payments. It appears that SP are trying to engage with newly unemployed people to try to get them back to work ASAP. 

Part of the questionaire is to establish their skills, access to transport,car ownership etc. and therefore ability to travel distances to new work


----------



## itsallwrong (16 Oct 2012)

Requests for insurance and NCT papers are the norm for claims.

They are entitled to ask you for the moon and stars if they think you might be pulling their leg.
It's up to you to provide the data. Your claim depends on it.
If you want to get sticky about your personal data and life being known by the welfare man, they can and do reject applicants based on lack of information.

OP, not saying you are, but a lot of people are scamming the welfare.  They have to be thorough about claims.


----------



## Time (17 Oct 2012)

How can they disprove a negative? If tell columbo that I don't have a car, how can he prove I does?


----------



## Bronte (17 Oct 2012)

Black Sheep said:


> It appears that SP are trying to engage with newly unemployed people to try to get them back to work ASAP.


 
And I can assure you that social welfare are doing no such thing.  They are just form filling.  And faffing on about rules whereby you cannot do this or that to get back on track.  Even if you are hell bent on retraining for example to get a job in the future.  

The logic about a car and getting to a certain location one can understand.  But what care social welfare for the NCT?


----------



## Time (17 Oct 2012)

I have heard of a logbook being demanded if you claim for travel to work as part of a medical card application.

This could be just one SW inspector exceeding his authority.


----------

